# Stirling Beam Engine Finished



## nemoc (Jan 10, 2010)

This is an engine of my own design. It's my first beam engine. Got it running last week and mounted it on the base today. Runs at about 800 rpm. Hopefully I will have a video of it up soon. 

Craig


----------



## Powder keg (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice job!!! I like the square column ;D


----------



## nemoc (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is a video.

Craig

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzJvowKV0rI[/ame]


----------



## BobWarfield (Jan 11, 2010)

That's very slick Craig. Was there any CNC involved?

Stirling's have a lot of character.

Best,

BW


----------



## GordTopps (Jan 11, 2010)

Lovely looking engine Craig.

Do you have any build pics? th_wwp

Regards
Gordy


----------



## hobby (Jan 11, 2010)

Very nice looking engine work.
Good mechanical design, to get everything running smoothly.

What is very impressive is the artistical way of making the structure like a sculpture, not just boxey, but you took the time to do roundovers, and fillets, and the variety of shapes in the main components. That's what realy caught my attention, when I seen the picture, first.


----------



## black85vette (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, very nice looking and very clean / eye pleasing design. Good photo also. :bow:


----------



## Maryak (Jan 11, 2010)

Craig,

Nice design and nice runner. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## JimM (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful engine Craig

The flywheel has a very nautical look to it, sort of thing you can imagine standing at steering a fancy yacht 

Personally not too sure about the slot headed screws but suppose they do go with the contemporary design - anyway I can hardly criticise as I've never made anything and can only hope to produce something half as good one day.

Congrats again

Cheers

Jim


----------



## nemoc (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi eveyone, Thanks for the compliments. There was no CNC work. Not even any plans on this project. I started building parts and did some calculations on scrap paper as I went along. I did make a bunch of mistakes but am pleased with the results. I did take some pics as I was building, here are a few.

Craig


----------



## Davyboy (Jan 11, 2010)

Very Cool Engine! :bow: Now that is an elegant piece.  :bow: Interesting how you made the displacer, are the ends pressed fit to the sleeve? What material for the power piston?  Thanks for the photos and vid. 

DB


----------



## nemoc (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey DB, Yes the ends of the displacer are pressed in, I added a little JB weld to insure an air tight seal. The power piston is graphite. Nice and easy to work with. The first time for me. I don't have a lot of run time on this engine yet, but it doesn't seem to be wearing much.

Craig


----------



## eskimobob (Jan 15, 2010)

Very nice :bow:


----------



## Longboy (Jan 20, 2010)

Always nice to see standard configuration Stirlings with their builders personality imparted. The four column beam support and diagnal flywheel standard very trick!


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 20, 2010)

Beautiful work Craig. Great lines to it as well...traditional with a modern flair. Well done. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Bill


----------



## nemoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the nice words.

Craig


----------



## NickG (Jan 28, 2010)

Craig, lovely design and workmanship :bow:


----------



## engineman1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congratulations Craig! That's a very impressive engine and excellent Photos!


----------

